# Krups 865



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi

I've just been offered (for free!) a Krups 865 but can find no information about it except for a user manual that has been badly scanned and cuts off the RHS. It is quite old and clearly not been used for years. It was in a restaurant that failed a few years ago! Before I check it over/tamper with it, I thought I'd post on here to see if anyone has knowledge of the equipment.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it an espresso machine or grinder you're talking about?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I have some experience of Krups - one I'd like to burn from my memory. That said it was what drove me into finding a "proper" espresso machine and grinder.

I cant speak for the model your referring to.


----------



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

It is a dual purpose machine, with expresso and what seems to be a filter function with a glass jug for collecting/serving coffee.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What sort of coffee are you looking to make. If its espresso or espresso based drinks my gut feeling says you might be disappointed with this machine. (or maybe not if it's free!)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh Tony, just a heads up, it's eSpresso.

Just to let you know, cos there's a few on here that'll tear you a new arsehole for saying the X word!!! Haha


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Although on the continent expresso is perfectly acceptable...


----------



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

My ignorance is showing already, I had hoped to keep it secret for a few minutes, at least!


----------



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am fully expecting to be disappointed, but as it's free, the disappointment won't really cost much and it could be a good learning experience.


----------

